# Inherited Hefik...



## h22221 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Basically my grandfather passed and I inherited his fathers (my great grandfathers) hefik small gold wrist watch. Having removed the back I discovered it was a hefik, and from the gold markings believe it is circa 1944, I have posted some photos below and any information would be greatly appreciated.

Does any one know if the jewels are real ruby or if they would more likely be synthetic? (not that it really matters to me! But was just intrigued!)

Also I am going to use the watch daily and have noticed after a day or so that it is about 30 seconds and hour out at the moment, I presume this is too much to adjust with the slider labelled a/f and r/s? Also moving that pointer which way does what please?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jimmythegent93 (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah I can see some similarities mines a 1947 i guess that would explain the similarities :yes:

Lovely watch you have well worth getting serviced


----------



## h22221 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, what do you think is a reasonably price for a service please? And does anyone have any experience with getting a watch serviced with 'in time'?

Yea I really like it and it runs ok, just 12 minutes slow over 24 hours. so not too bad for 1944!

Thanks again


----------



## Jimmythegent93 (Sep 17, 2013)

If you take it in they should usually give you a quote best to get it done seeing as it means a lot to you it will only get worse


----------



## h22221 (Oct 2, 2013)

took it to a really nice guy in Southampton, Â£65 for a full overhaul! Pretty good considering. He's serviced watches for 44 years so hold quite a bit of faith with him, will let you all know how it goes when I get it back in a week!


----------



## h22221 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Just got my watch back...all good on the whole, however he changed my glass!!!!! I just wanted to know if it was originally acrylic please? As I was almost certain it was glass..

Went and asked him and he said no it was always plastic...but he had thrown the old one away so couldn't compare!

So if anyone knows if it used to be glass or acrylic can you please let me know.

Thanks


----------

